# HDMI signal dropouts



## twicksisted (Nov 4, 2011)

Im trying to connect a Samsung 40" LCD telly to my computer using a 10 metre HDMI cable.
Its connected to my PC's Nvidia GTX580 HDMI output with a cheap 10 metre HDMI v1.3 cable I bought off Amazon.

The signal is intermittant and the screen will get signal for a second or two and then go blank and search for signal. This keeps repeating every couple of seconds so its unusable.

Im guessing that the cheap 10m cable is too crappy to carry the 1080p 60hz signal and that theres nothing I can do short of buying a better quality cable, but if there is something that im overlooking then please could someone let me know.

The strange thing is that this cable was highly rated on amazon with a lot of positive feedback, so other people must be able to get this cable to work.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 4, 2011)

try dropping down to 720p and see if that holds.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2011)

I assume the cable that came with the GPU is too short? Maybe move the rig a bit just to test the cables?

With the 470s in SLI, my 40' Sammy sprung right to life without any setup required. (Using the GPU provided cable)


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 4, 2011)

Sneeky... 10m is 30'. He'd need to move it a bit more than "a bit".

That said, cable length is the easiest to fix problem here. There are other options like signal boosters/equalizers. Since he said the signal is intermittent, it's probably really close to being good enough to work reliably and something like this in combination with a 1 foot cable would work to clean up the signal enough that it operates reliably. I know you're in UK Twicksisted, so Monoprice.com's shipping will kill the great price on that booster, and I don't know of any stores local to you that would have something like that for anywhere near as cheap. Sorry.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 5, 2011)

Since you're in the UK you should just get a refund and buy another one

if they advertised the cable as V1.3 then it has to do up to 2560×1600p75, since it doesn't, that's false advertising/faulty product and you're entitled to a full refund

call them, do what they say, and if they try to make you buy anything else more expensive (Like a Booster), get a refund and buy from somewhere else


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 5, 2011)

can be compatible problem even i doubt, my dad got the same problem with his Gigabyte Radeon HD5450 GFX and his Philips 42 inch LCD tv in 1080p with a HQ cable not longer than 5meter.

his cable got golden connectors and a ferrite core in each end, but it's only sometimes it flashes the screen where it goes black and comes back.

but i will say try another gamle, HQ or not shouldn't do much bcs don't spend like 100USD on a cable too much finding a middle cable labelled HQ that don't cost much.

i use this cable myself:







it's called a HDMI Cable Prof 1.3a 5meter it's a HDGear cable and only costs around 37USD / 27euro and it does the job fine on my Philips 32inch LCD no black or flashing screen with my EVGA GeForce GTX570 ^^


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Since you're in the UK you should just get a refund and buy another one
> 
> if they advertised the cable as V1.3 then it has to do up to 2560×1600p75, since it doesn't, that's false advertising/faulty product and you're entitled to a full refund
> 
> call them, do what they say, and if they try to make you buy anything else more expensive (Like a Booster), get a refund and buy from somewhere else



It probably isn't the cables fault, the card probably isn't putting out a strong signal. 10m is a long distance for an unamplified signal to travel.


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys... just an update... the signal works fine in 720p 60hz but not in 1080p 60hz so its likely needs amplification as newtekie has said. Anyways 720p is fine for now, when i have more time i'll look into getting an amplified cable


----------

